# “Fake News” Rolling Stone Publishes HSUS Propaganda



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

_Jan 05, 2017 06:07 pm_

What do you get when you combine a former spokesman for animal rights terrorists and a former drug user? You get this week’s Rolling Stone article on dog breeding. The article, published online Monday, is being heavily touted by HSUS and its notorious CEO Wayne Pacelle. The article appears to be laying the groundwork for a lobbying […]

Read in browser »


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Seems an intelligent person would carefully evaluate what they read and by whom it was written.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

If Pacelle did say what the article says he said then it is not "fake news". The term "fake news" is so blown out of shape it is not even funny anymore.

Fake news is news that has quotes that were never said, has events taking place that never took place, and is often written by someone who does not exist.

If people keeping calling something they do not like "fake news" or something they do not want to try to understand "fake news" it will not be long before society stops paying attention to the real news that is happening in their lives.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Fake News or Fact? See Our USA Today Ad_Feb 21, 2017 03:45 pm_

Today’s edition of USA Today has a challenge from us in it: Can you spot the fake news about the Humane Society of the United States? Here’s the ad (click here to view the whole ad): Here’s the answer: None of it is fake news. It’s all fact. If you’d like more information about these […]

Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Why Does the Humane Society Want Animals to Get Sick?_Feb 23, 2017 12:00 pm_

There’s been a lot in the news about antibiotic resistance and how that might affect the medical community’s efforts to fight bacterial illness. According to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, about one-third of antibiotic prescriptions in humans are unnecessary. And it’s this misuse of antibiotics that is helping drive resistance. But you wouldn’t […]

Read in browser »


----------



## Cod (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh dear..


----------

